# httpUnit: Connection timed out



## Guest (26. Jul 2007)

Ich bekomme bei httpUnit manchmal folgende exception:
Excetion: java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out: connect

Leider bricht das Programm dann vollständig ab. Ist es nicht einfach möglich die Anfrage nochmal zu probieren?


MfG


----------



## Murray (26. Jul 2007)

Was im Falle einer Exception passiert, bestimmt doch deine Anwendung?


----------



## tuxedo (26. Jul 2007)

hast du irgendwo ein Catch-Block in dem ein System.exit() drin vor kommt?


----------



## Gast (28. Jul 2007)

Eigentlich kann ich shcon bestimmen, was passieren soll. Allerdings wurde dies nicht getan.
Es war tatsächlich ein exit vorhanden, thx.


----------

